# Broken Chute Joystick



## Gesdad (Feb 5, 2011)

I bought a Troy Bilt Storm 2840 this year from Lowes. Haven't had any real problems until yesterday. The joystick that moves the chute won't turn from side to side at all. It is just kind of hanging there. I'm not sure if there is some sort of gear box inside there that is out of alignment or what the deal is. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I know I should just find a place to take it. But up here in Maine we are looking at three more storms this week alone and if I have to move the chute manually then that is what I will do. Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Any chance water got in the cables and froze?


----------



## Gesdad (Feb 5, 2011)

It has a rod that runs out of the control box to move it left to right. It's almost like the rod slipped out but I can't seem to get it slid back in where it should go.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you checked the owners manual? Maybe the adjustment or setup section will tell you how it goes back together.

I have never had one myself, so no idea.


----------



## Gesdad (Feb 5, 2011)

I did they only show the adjustment on the chute end and nothing on the joystick end.


----------



## sea salt (Jan 16, 2011)

The Hex Rod needs to be fitted all the way into the receiver in the control box.

Also, there is a cotter-like pin at the chute end.....do you still have the pin there? if that pin came out, then your control stick won't do anything.

Does the chute up and down work?


----------



## Gesdad (Feb 5, 2011)

The chute still goes up and down and the button you push to move the chute still works. The cotter pin is still there and the hex rod is all the way into the reciever. The joystick spins around in the tube that comes up from the reciever but it seems like the gears don't match up with each other. Guess I will take the box apart when it stops snowing.


----------



## sea salt (Jan 16, 2011)

When you move the joystick, does the hex rod move at all?

If not, from the breakout below,it looks like you may just want to take the control box apart and have a look inside....


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Since you said you bought it this year at Lowe's, have you talked to them about it? I'm not familiar with their policies, but seems there should be a warranty coverage of some kind.


----------



## un4givenh8tred (9 mo ago)

sea salt said:


> The Hex Rod needs to be fitted all the way into the receiver in the control box.
> 
> Also, there is a cotter-like pin at the chute end.....do you still have the pin there? if that pin came out, then your control stick won't do anything.
> 
> Does the chute up and down work?



Any suggestion on finding just the reciever? Mine is cracked and I dont want to replace the whole control box


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

un4givenh8tred said:


> Any suggestion on finding just the reciever? Mine is cracked and I dont want to replace the whole control box


Here's what I did to fix it on my Troy-Bilt Tracker 2690 XP... This moved the rod back to seat deeper into the coupler. If this doesn't fix it for you, the 2690 Coupler is MTD part number 73108795. 
MTD 73108795 COUPLER ELECTRIC C - Jacks Small Engines
The 2840 Coupler is MTD 75306152, I think.


MTD 75306152 KIT GEAR SET JOYST - Jacks Small Engines


----------

